# Janesville/Madison area



## morelsmasterjanesville (May 2, 2013)

Anyone been finding them yet? Perfect weather; 90 and 80 out last few days now rain is a coming


----------



## iljustinw (Apr 14, 2013)

I am down by Rockton and have nothing down here yet, I won't be out till Sunday again but I think that should be the day for my first of the year. I think Madison might be another week.


----------



## morelsmasterjanesville (May 2, 2013)

Kinda crazy how late they are this year? 80's and 90's out and rain like crazy. I understand the cold weather but man oh man I'm getting anxious


----------



## iljustinw (Apr 14, 2013)

ya but only 2-3 days of that weather. We need the temps like 50+ overnight for a week straight with 75ish during the day the entire week. I think Last year thru everyones time table off. Maybe a little late this year but not a ton.


----------



## morelsmasterjanesville (May 2, 2013)

It's my turkey time and a spot I went out last year and came home with over 10 pounds on my first look. Ill be happy with just seeing a few


----------



## jazzymushieluv (May 15, 2013)

yea right haha hey im in janesville need a hunting buddy? an yea my lil girl found one last week big one lol in park wlk by rock river i serched for an hour as she just like pow look mom haa


----------



## morelsmasterjanesville (May 2, 2013)

^Jazzy haha. Don't tell me where you find them or they won't be there. But I would love to help you look if you have some private area to look. I really don't hit public to much as everyone around here does. Let me know


----------



## shroomer_ben (May 16, 2013)

There here! I found 6-8 small (1/2 - 1 inch) morels yesterday, just south of Madison. Also found a few ticks and mosquitoes as well...


----------



## fchc80 (May 20, 2013)

Yep, definitely here. Spent 1.5-2 hours in the woods, got a 3-4in grey and a 3-4in half free. Not the best haul, but my eggs will be tasty in the morning. They were in Madison by the way.


----------



## fchc80 (May 20, 2013)

And more half frees today. I guess will call it the consolation prize.


----------



## cibarius (May 20, 2013)

If you have morels to sell tomorrow May 22 call me at 615 653 0828 cellular. I am driving through Madision tomorrow toward LaCrosse. Doug


----------



## rayvenrenn (May 22, 2013)

Hi,

I just moved to the Janesville area..

Is it too late to be finding them in this area? Or are they just starting to come out?


----------



## morel maniac (Apr 26, 2013)

Thinking about going north to Madison to hunt mushrooms. Are they coming up good right now? Also, are there any parks i can go to to hunt legally. I'm not trying to steal anybodies spot, though i,m not the best. Any ways, if you could tell me where in Madison I can go to, I will appreciate it. Also, are the ticks real bad. In central Illinois, their not too bad.


----------



## morelsmasterjanesville (May 2, 2013)

Im not sure morel maniac to be honest. I hunt private ground but I found 50+ pounds this last week so they are popping good


----------



## Denita (May 24, 2019)

I went out yesterday found 10, today heading out now sure to find more Rock county!!


----------



## LauraMommaMorel (Mar 30, 2020)

Just moved to Janesville. Looking forward to finding Morels as the season begins!


----------

